# [Collection] Scandinavian #3 - Zatler,Björklund,Sandeberg,Millhagen,Bonnevie,Wing e,Rapaport,Stokke,Dessau,Lagercrantz,Ekström & More [63+57 Vids]



## Ruffah (26 Mai 2013)

*[Collection] Scandinavian #3 (SWE/DK/NO/FIN/IS/GL 1962-2013)*




*Chanelle Lindell @ Ciao Bella (SWE 2007)
*




 

 

 

 



Title: Chanelle_Lindell_-_Ciao_bella-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.5 MiB
Time: 2mn 4s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 980 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/glstu360*



*
Linn Stokke @ A Time To Die (US 1982)*




 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Linn_Stokke_-_A_Time_To_Die-(US1982)-RUFFAH.avi - 43.6 MiB
Time: 2mn 47s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 976 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/rbp2aub3*



*Anna Helena Bergendal @ Roseanna (SWE 1993)*



 

 

 



Title: Anna_Helena_Bergendal_-_Roseanna-(SWE1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 9.25 MiB
Time: 41s 120ms
Res.: 576 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.636
Video: XviD - 1 746 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/4ii4o943*


*Barbara Zatler & Maja Muhlack @ Mental Distortion (DK 2007)*




 

 

 

 



Title: Barbara_Zatler_-_Mental_Distortion-(DK2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 16.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 37s
Res.: 640 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 180 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/libb06ba*





 

 

 



Title: Maja_Muhlack_-_Mental_Distortion-(DK2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 54.8 MiB
Time: 3mn 30s
Res.: 640 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 983 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


*Download:*
*http://ul.to/7r16al1g*

*
Grethe Ryen @ Den Sommeren jeg fylte 15 (NO 1976)*



 

 

 

 

 




Title: Grethe_Ryen_-_Den_sommeren_jeg_fylte_15-(NO1976)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 40s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 080 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/c0qxvcx8*



*Ingjerd Egeberg @ Detektor (NO 2000)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Ingjerd_Egeberg_-_Detektor-(NO2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.5 MiB
Time: 58s 840ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 359 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/k6ymyt79*




*Irina Björklund @ Harjunpää ja pahan pappi (FIN2010)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Irina_Bjorklund_-_Harjunpaa_ja_pahan_pappi-(FIN2010)-RUFFAH.avi - 16.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 17s
Res.: 640 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 643 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/z08xentm*



*Leyla Belle Drake @ Falla vackert (SWE 2004)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Leyla_Belle_Drake_-_Falla vackert-(SWE2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 55.6 MiB
Time: 3mn 46s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 921 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/2mbzexpz*


*Maria Bonnevie & Hildegun Riise @ Himmelfall (NO 2002)*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Maria_Bonnevie_-_Himmelfall-(NO2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 38.5 MiB
Time: 3mn 23s
Res.: 608 x 336 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 447 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/rzibv4op*




 

 

 



Title: Hildegun_Riise_-_Himmelfall-(NO2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.82 MiB
Time: 35s 360ms
Res.: 608 x 336 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 714 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/pmr95sv2*




*Livia Millhagen @ Miffo (SWE 2003)*



 

 

 



Title: Livia_Millhagen_-_Miffo-(SWE2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.9 MiB
Time: 3mn 32s
Res.: 656 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.40:1
Video: XviD - 1 474 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/akhdhgbt*



*Margrét Vilhjálmsdóttir @ Í faðmi hafsins (IS 2001)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Margret_Vilhjalmsdottir_-_I_fadmi_hafsins-(IS2001)-RUFFAH.avi - 19.4 MiB
Time: 1mn 49s
Res.: 608 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.652
Video: XviD - 1 350 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/om62nz2o*



*Ruth Olafsdottir & Marta Nordal @ Kaldaljós (IS 2004)*



 

 

 



Title: Ruth_Olafsdottir_-_Kaldaljos-(IS2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 20s
Res.: 576 x 320 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 180 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/i5vcrvnf*




 

 

 



Title: Marta_Nordal_-_Kaldaljos-(IS2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 17.4 MiB
Time: 1mn 43s
Res.: 576 x 320 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 277 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/vl9uqap6*



*Mi Grönlund @ Levottomat 3 (FIN 2004)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Mi_Gronlund_-_Levottomat3-(FIN2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 50.3 MiB
Time: 4mn 1s
Res.: 560 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 618 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 115 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/1rac8sxv*



*
Miina Maasola @ Rakkauden Rasvaprosentti (FIN 2012)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Miina_Maasola_-_Rakkauden_rasvaprosentti-(FIN2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 29.7 MiB
Time: 2mn 30s
Res.: 640 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 488 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 150 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/lli20gdf*




*Reidun Nortvedt @ Crash (NO 1974)*



 

 

 



Title: Reidun_Nortvedt_-_Crash-VHS-(NO1974)-RUFFAH.avi - 32.6 MiB
Time: 2mn 4s
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 1 977 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/4eadabws*




*Rakel Wärmländer @ Se Upp For Dårarna (SWE 2007)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Rakel_Warmlander_-_Se_upp_for_Dararna-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 24s
Res.: 512 x 288 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 148 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/obb4irr8*


*Viktoria Winge @ Reprise (NO 2006)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Viktoria_Winge_-_Reprise-(NO2006)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.4 MiB
Time: 3mn 19s
Res.: 624 x 336 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.857
Video: XviD - 764 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/kmv9et6s*




*
Yelena Romanova @ Fiendens Fiende (EP5) (SWE1990)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Yelena_Romanova_-_Fiendens_Fiende_EP5-(SWE1990)-RUFFAH.avi - 66.0 MiB
Time: 4mn 13s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 986 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/bprxhb4e*




*Yohanna Idha @ Katinkas Kalas (SWE 2011)*



 

 

 



Title: Yohanna_Idha_-_Katinkas_Kalas-(SWE2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.52 MiB
Time: 28s 840ms
Res.: 720 x 300 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.40:1
Video: XviD - 1 437 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/jug4e14r*


*Alexandra Rapaport & Sara Dögg Ásgeirsdóttir @ Myrkrahöfðinginn (IS 1999)*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Sara_Dogg_Asgeirsdottir_-_Myrkrahofdinginn-(IS1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 43.6 MiB
Time: 2mn 3s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 763 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/s3npq5on*




 

 

 




Title: Alexandra_Rapaport_-_Myrkrahofdinginn-(IS1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 29s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 955 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/2tw2mel6*

*Anita Ekström & Lena Lindgren @ Ska vi hem till dig.... (SWE 1973)*



 

 

 



Title: Anita_Ekstrom_-_Ska_vi_hem_till_dig-(SWE1973)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 21s
Res.: 640 x 480 - 29.970 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 935 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/9utqlppx*




 

 

 

 



Title: Lena_Lindgren_-_Ska_vi_hem_till_dig-(SWE1973)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.6 MiB
Time: 50s 583ms
Res.: 640 x 480 - 29.970 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 945 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/ckqtw857*



*Anne Krigsvoll & Kristin Kajander @ Brun Bitter (NO 1988)*



 

 

 



Title: Anne_Krigsvoll_-_Brun_Bitter-(NO1988)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 19.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 17s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 960 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/s2x5nqq1*




 

 

 



Title: Kristin_Kajander_-_Brun_Bitter-(NO1988)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 10.9 MiB
Time: 43s 640ms
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 956 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/w6vq70fa*



*Birgit Brüel @ Weekend (DK 1962)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Birgit_Bruel_-_Weekend-(DK1962)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 7.80 MiB
Time: 31s 160ms
Res.: 688 x 528 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 896 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/37riaakm*


*Elma Lísa Gunnarsdóttir @ Rokland (IS 2011)*




 

 

 

 



Title: Elma_Lisa_Gunnarsdottir_-_Rokland-(IS2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 38.8 MiB
Time: 3mn 30s
Res.: 640 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 406 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/v545vosl*



*Emilia Ikäheimo @ Muukalainen (FIN 2008)*



 

 

 



Title: Emilia_Ikaheimo_-_Muukalainen-(FIN2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.4 MiB
Time: 1mn 4s
Res.: 688 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 894 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/oq3fxqb1*




*
Helena Af Sandeberg @ Kim Novak badade aldrig i Genesarets sjö (SWE 2005)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Helena_af_Sandeberg_-_Kim_Novak_Badade_Aldrig_I_Genesarets_Sjo-(SWE2005)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 0s
Res.: 656 x 288 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.25:1
Video: XviD - 1 521 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/sb6myvep*



*Helena Bergström @ Sprängaren (SWE 2001)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Helena_Bergstrom_-_Sprangaren-(SWE2001)-RUFFAH.avi - 48.9 MiB
Time: 3mn 1s
Res.: 704 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.913
Video: XviD - 2 120 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/s0rdvkq5*



*Irina Björklund @ Blackout-(FIN 2008)
*



 

 

 



Title: Irina_Bjorklund_-_Blackout-(FI2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 39.2 MiB
Time: 4mn 14s
Res.: 688 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.529
Video: XviD - 1 169 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/1w7ivsf7*


*Laila Andersson @ Gudrun (DK 1963)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Laila_Andersson_-_Gudrun-(DK1963)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 12.8 MiB
Time: 49s 720ms
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 962 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/mhpg3atk*




*Masja Dessau & Lane Lind @ Den Dobbelte Mand (DK 1976)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Masja_Dessau_-_Den_Dobbelte_Mand-(DK1976)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 31.9 MiB
Time: 2mn 3s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 969 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/iz52dv3i*




 

 

 




Title: Lane_Lind_-_Den_Dobbelte_Mand-(DK1976)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 49.2 MiB
Time: 3mn 9s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 972 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/c3rnfnzl*




*
Lena Falch @ Kano (NO 2011)*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Lena_Falch_-_Kano-(NO2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 56.1 MiB
Time: 5mn 16s
Res.: 624 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 349 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/5lfnb7t0*




*Margrét Vilhjálmsdóttir @ Fálkar (IS 2002)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Margret_Vilhjalmsdottir_-_Falkar-(IS2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.5 MiB
Time: 49s 360ms
Res.: 608 x 336 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 641 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/lcelzx3j*


*Marie De Geer @ Ådalen 31 (SWE 1969)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Marie_De_Geer_-_Adalen_31-(SWE1969)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.1 MiB
Time: 3mn 7s
Res.: 432 x 248 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 855 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 80.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/gf91osxx*




*Pernille Kløvedal @ Ang.Lone (DK 1970)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Pernille_Kloevedal_-_Ang.Lone-(DK1970)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 45.0 MiB
Time: 2mn 52s
Res.: 688 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.593
Video: XviD - 1 988 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/ito7zxhc*



*Stine Bierlich @ Ofelia Kommer Til Byen (DK 1985)*




 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Stine_Bierlich_-_Ofelia_kommer_til_byen-(DK1985)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 42.3 MiB
Time: 2mn 56s
Res.: 672 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 815 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/f3tdf3r9*



*Tina Hedström @ Klänningen (SWE 1964)*



 

 

 




Title: Tina_Hedstrom_-_Klanningen-(SWE1964)-RUFFAH.avi - 52.2 MiB
Time: 3mn 27s
Res.: 640 x 464 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.379
Video: XviD - 1 974 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/rdcbuic4*


*Tove Appelqvist @ Under Ytan (SWE 1997)*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Tove_Appelqvist_-_Under_Ytan-(SWE1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 164 MiB
Time: 7mn 23s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 897 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/f7v9mr26*




*Marika Lagercrantz & Lotte Andersen @ I Wonder Who's Kissing You Now (DK 1998)*




 

 

 

 

 




Title: Marika_Lagercrantz_-_I_Wonder_Whos_Kissing_You_Now-(DK1998)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 72.1 MiB
Time: 4mn 37s
Res.: 688 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.870
Video: XviD - 1 979 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/k1e9axwt*




 

 

 



Title: Lotte_Andersen_-_I_Wonder_Whos_Kissing_You_Now-(DK1998)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 26.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 41s
Res.: 688 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.870
Video: XviD - 1 971 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/708exe77*


*Ingibjörg Reynisdóttir @ Svartir Englar EP1 (IS 2008)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Ingibjorg_Reynisdottir_-_Svartir_englar-EP1-(IS2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.8 MiB
Time: 1mn 17s
Res.: 576 x 320 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 238 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/tf42pap9*




*
Mathilda Von Essen @ Bitchkram (SWE 2012) [720p]*



 

 

 



Title: Mathilda_Von_Essen_-_Bitchkram-720p-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.8 MiB
Time: 49s 484ms
Res.: 1280 x 544 - 23.947 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 3 888 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/2r53r37k*



*Anita Ekström & Evabritt Strandberg @ En handfull kärlek (SWE 1974)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Anita_Ekstrom_-_En_Handfull_karlek-(SWE1974)-RUFFAH.avi - 77.2 MiB
Time: 4mn 13s
Res.: 720 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 2 349 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/ixlplxvp*




 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Evabritt_Strandberg_-_En_Handfull_karlek-(SWE1974)-RUFFAH.avi - 88.6 MiB
Time: 4mn 43s
Res.: 720 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 2 419 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/itswxqj5*


*Marie Richardson @ Telegrafisten (DK/NO 1993)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Marie_Richardson_-_Telegrafisten-(DKNO1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 45s
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 1 724 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 256 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/9xlvxshn*



*Anki Liden @ Jag Är Med Barn (SWE 1979)*



 

 

 

 

 




Title: Anki_Liden_-_Jag_Ar_Med_Barn-(SWE1979)-RUFFAH.avi - 29.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 55s
Res.: 616 x 392 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.571
Video: XviD - 1 970 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/n0854np6*



*Ellen Dorrit Petersen @ Iskyss (NO2008)*



 

 

 



Title: Ellen_Dorrit_Petersen_-_Iskyss-(NO2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 55.6 MiB
Time: 3mn 38s
Res.: 624 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 984 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 143 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/izilstl3*


*Kirsti Eline Torhaug @ Besat (NO 1999)
*




 

 

 



Title: Kirsti_Eline_Torhaug_-_Besat-(NO1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.60 MiB
Time: 25s 80ms
Res.: 672 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 748 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/028yl3t9*



* Recent Scandinavian Releases - Backtrack:*



*Malin Buska @ Happy End (SWE/DK 2011)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Malin_Buska_-_Happy_End-(SWE2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 199 MiB
Time: 8mn 13s
Res.: 720 x 388 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.856
Video: XviD - 3 179 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/lr6jdnu5*


*Livia Millhagen & Alva Telkkonen @ Molanders EP1 (SWE 2013)*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Livia Millhagen_Alva_Telkkonen_-_Molanders-EP1-(SWE2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 18.4 MiB
Time: 43s 360ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 356 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/hzfspzlj*



*Josefine Almquist & Livia Millhagen @ Buss til italien (SWE 2005)*


*Josefine Almquist
*


[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE]

Title: Josefine_Almquist_-_Buss_Til_Italien-(SWE2005)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.75 MiB
Time: 25s 360ms
Res.: 688 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.870
Video: XviD - 2 424 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download: *
*http://ul.to/18v6uqmt*


*Livia Millhagen*



[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE]

Title: Livia_Millhagen_-_Buss_Til_Italien-(SWE2005)-RUFFAH.avi - 110 MiB
Time: 5mn 45s
Res.: 688 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.870
Video: XviD - 2 541 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download: *
*http://ul.to/m26rj8xu*



*Angelica Jansson, Emelie Frantz Nilsson & Cecilia Samuelsson @ Mara (SWE 2012)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Angelica_Jansson_-_Mara-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 67.9 MiB
Time: 3mn 25s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 575 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/4r21g54v*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Emelie_Frantz_Nilsson_-_Mara-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 64.9 MiB
Time: 4mn 3s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 033 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
http://ul.to/rgqurd8r



 

 

 



Title: Cecilia_Samuelsson_-_Mara-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.89 MiB
Time: 48s 40ms
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 826 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/61bsb6g7*



*Helle Hertz @ Det Er Ikke Appelsiner Det Er Heste (DK1967)*



 

 

 

 

 




Title: Helle_Hertz_-_Det_Er_Ikke_Appelsiner_Det_Er_Heste-(DK1967)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 28s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 946 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/65yqt88m*





*Bodil Steen @ Pigen Og Millionæren (DK1965)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Bodil_Steen_-_Pigen_Og_Millionaeren-(DK1965)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 19s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 274 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/tf2c5gez*


*Lærke Winther Andersen @ Dicte EP4 (DK2013)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Laerke_Winther_Andersen_-_Dicte-EP4-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.8 MiB
Time: 42s 320ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 923 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/ppds1pxu*





*Kjersti Holmen & Camilla Strøm Henriksen @ Hører Du Ikke Hva Jeg Sier (Norway 1995)*





 

 

 

 

 



Title: Kjersti_Holmen_-_Hoerer_Du_Ikke_Hvad_Jeg_Sier-(NO1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 55.9 MiB
Time: 2mn 11s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 349 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/ha8lh5b0*




[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE]

Title: Camilla_Stroem_Henriksen_-_Hoerer_Du_Ikke_Hvad_Jeg_Sier-(NO1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 16.3 MiB
Time: 36s 280ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 554 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/hglnuck8*

*Ukendte:*




[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE]

Title: Unknowns_-_Hoerer_Du_Ikke_Hvad_Jeg_Sier-(NO1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 14.3 MiB
Time: 36s 600ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 063 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/q53m0ctf*



*Tintin Anderzon & Dubrilla Eklund @ Adam & Eva (Sweden 1997)*





[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE] 

[/b][/SIZE]

Title: Tintin_Anderzon_-_Adam_Og_Eva-(SWE1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 52.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 59s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 455 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/ikoimd30*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Dubrilla_Ekerlund_-_Adam_Og_Eva-(SWE1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 68.9 MiB
Time: 2mn 36s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 495 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/trdrbijy*



*Karen-Lise Mynster @ Verden Er Fuld Af Børn (DK1980)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Karen-Lise_Mynster_-_Verden_Er_Fuld_Af_Boern-(DK1980)-RUFFAH.avi - 152 MiB
Time: 7mn 3s
Res.: 720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 802 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/gpxcmxi3*



*Julie Zangenberg @ Viceværten (DK 2012)*




 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Julie_Zangenberg_-_Vicevaerten-1-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 142 MiB
Time: 7mn 22s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 488 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/qoqnrzab*




 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Julie_Zangenberg_-_Vicevaerten-2-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 44s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 452 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/8pzponpq*



 

 

 



Title: Julie_Zangenberg_-_Vicevaerten-3-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 50.7 MiB
Time: 2mn 38s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 487 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/pr7yogld*



 

 

 



Title: Julie_Zangenberg_-_Vicevaerten-4-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 36.4 MiB
Time: 1mn 54s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 473 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/05sqiggx*



*Maria Møller & Annika Marklund @ Populärmusik från Vittula (SWE 2004)*



 

 

 




 



Time: 1mn 38s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 698 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
RAR: 2 clips - 32MB

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/7bbmpphp*



 

 

 



Title: Annika_Marklund_-_Popularmusik_fran_Vittula-(SWE2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 28s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 940 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/ep2bnlwz*




*Anna Björk & Marie Kulle @ Gynekologen I Askim (SWE 2007)*



 

 

 





Title: Various_-_Gynekologen_i_Askim-E01-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 1s
Res.: 656 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 930 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/67qjo7wp*



 

 





Title: Anna_Bjoerk_-_Gynekologen_i_Askim-E02-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 24.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 51s
Res.: 656 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 706 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/j7g2b91d*



 

 

 

 



Title: Maria_Kulle_-_Gynekologen_i_Askim-E04-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.1 MiB
Time: 2mn 45s
Res.: 640 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 186 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/768bf4gz*



*Stine Sylvestersen @ Sådan Er Jeg Osse (DK 1980)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Stine_Sylvestersen_-_Saadan_Er_Jeg_Ogsaa-1-(DK1980)-RUFFAH.avi - 150 MiB
Time: 6mn 35s
Res.: 720 x 528 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 985 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download: *
*http://ul.to/49dryfxc*



 

 

 



Title: Stine_Sylvestersen_-_Saadan_Er_Jeg_Ogsaa-2-(DK1980)-RUFFAH.avi - 226 MiB
Time: 9mn 55s
Res.: 720 x 528 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 977 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download: *
*http://ul.to/98dm544o*


*Anne Ryg, Andrine Sæther & Kjersti Eivik @ Blind Gudinne (NO 1997)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Anne_Ryg_-_Blind_Gudinne-EP2-(NO1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 38.2 MiB
Time: 2mn 31s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 980 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/5b4o5sb3*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Kjersti_Eivik_Andrine_Saether_-_Blind_Gudinne-EP3-(NO1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.4 MiB
Time: 42s 280ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 929 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/levxo1jc*


* Helene Af Sandeberg @ Blondie [1080p] (SWE 2012)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Helene_Af_Sandeberg_-_Blondie_1080p-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 60.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 55s
Res.: 1920 x 816 - 24.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 4 164 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/6swf9yww*



*Solbjørg Højfeldt @ Höst i Paradiset (SWE 1995)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Solbjoerg_Hoejfeldt_-_Hoest_i_Paradiset-(SWE1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 23s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 307 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/b0wpmsk3*



*Birgitte Frigast & Susanne Giese @ Desertøren (DK 1971)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Birgitte_Frigast_-_Desertøren-(DK1971)-RUFFAH.avi - 64.7 MiB
Time: 3mn 26s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 425 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/hfl2k9zm*





 

 

 



Title: Susanne_Giese_-_Desertøren-(DK1971)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.3 MiB
Time: 1mn 8s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 417 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/ywa6v7t9*



*Malou Reymann @ Se Min Kjole (DK 2009)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Malou_Reymann_-_Se_Min_Kjole-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.6 MiB
Time: 42s 720ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 078 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/yx3436pk*



*Sara Hjort Ditlevsen @ 2 Piger 1 Kage (DK 2013)*



 

 

 




Title: Sara_Hjort_Ditlevsen_-_2_Piger_1_Kage-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.90 MiB
Time: 34s 320ms
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 482 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/gv8nep37*



*Signe Egholm Olsen @ Hvor Lyset Kommer Ind (DK 2013)*




 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Signe_Egholm_Olsen_-_Hvor_Lyset_Kommer_Ind-(DK2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 27.9 MiB
Time: 1mn 40s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 120 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/bb4gcond*




*Helle Fagralid @ Nikolai Og Julie (DK 2002)*



 

 

 




Title: Helle_Fagralid_-_Nikolaj_Og_Julie-RUFFAH.avi - 13.4 MiB
Time: 54s 520ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 918 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/mhtrbqgk*




*Frida Hallgren @ Så Som I Himmelen (SWE/DK 2004)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Frida Hallgren_-_Saa_som_i_himmelen-(SWEDK2004)-RUFFAH.avi - 118 MiB
Time: 6mn 9s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 486 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/tis9vzu5*





*Maria Bonnevie @ Øyenstikker (NO 2001)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Maria_Bonnevie_-_Oeyenstikker-(NO2001)-RUFFAH.avi - 70.4 MiB
Time: 4mn 33s
Res.: 640 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 955 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/qry9t0og*




*Saija Lentonen @ Young Love (FI 2001)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Saija_Lentonen_-_Young_Love-(FI2001)-RUFFAH.avi - 24.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 47s
Res.: 608 x 336 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 703 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/nsvzspic*




*Iza Mortag Freund @ Verdenssøn (DK 2012)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Iza_Mortag_Freund_-_Verdenssoen-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 41.9 MiB
Time: 3mn 8s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 668 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/v1ukzegn*



*Krista Kosonen @ Suden Vuosi (FI 2007)*



 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Krista_Kosonen_-_Suden_Vuosi-(FI2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.8 MiB
Time: 2mn 30s
Res.: 640 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 019 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/ulj6kmck*



*Marika Lagercrantz @ Landstrykere (NO 1990)*

























Title: Marika_Lagercrantz_-_Landstrykere-(NO1990)-RUFFAH.avi - 86.7 MiB
Time: 4mn 44s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 357 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/jc79ym9c*



* Ulrikka Holm @ Nuummioq (GL 2009)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Ulrikka_Holm_-_Nuummioq-(GL2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 19s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 077 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/czz5ruhi*




*Therese Damsgaard, Malin Brolin & Patricia Schumann @ De Unge År (DK 2007) [720p]*

*Therese Damsgaard*



 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Therese_Damsgaard_-_De_Unge_Aar-720p-(DK2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 44.9 MiB
Time: 1mn 36s
Res.: 1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 705 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/u5ai3wix*


*Patricia Schumann*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Patricia_Schumann_-_De_Unge_Aar-720p-(DK2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 72.3 MiB
Time: 2mn 23s
Res.: 1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 4 019 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


*Download:*
*http://ul.to/hdyvwqj3*

*Malin Brolin*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Malin_Brolin_-_De_Unge_Aar-720p-(DK2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 17.6 MiB
Time: 36s 920ms
Res.: 1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 788 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


*Download:*
*http://ul.to/lwq29gfa*




*Helle Merete Sørensen & Sisse Reingaard @ Nu Går Den På Dagmar (DK 1972)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Helle_Merete_Soerensen_Sisse_Reingaard_-_Nu_gaar_den_paa_Dagmar-(DK1972)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 60.9 MiB
Time: 3mn 56s
Res.: 640 x 416 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.538
Video: XviD - 1 962 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/1d3nc5zw*






 

 

 



Title: Unknown_-_Nu_gaar_den_paa_Dagmar-(DK1972)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 11.9 MiB
Time: 47s 520ms
Res.: 640 x 416 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.538
Video: XviD - 1 893 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*
Download:*
*http://ul.to/vj8fs8w0*


*Lene Gürtler @ Skal Vi Danse Først? (DK 1979)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Lene_Guertler_-_Skal_vi_danse_foerst-(DK1979)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 90.3 MiB
Time: 5mn 46s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 984 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/j7bnkt1e*


*Charlotte Fich, Dorte Rømer,Sophie Louise Lauring, Susanne Storm @ Rejseholdet/Unit 1 (DK 2000-2004)*



 

 

 

 




Title: Annette_Katzmann_-_Rejseholdet_EP4-(DK2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.5 MiB
Time: 38s 400ms
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 2 531 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/qzcp1wth*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Dorte_Roemer_-_Rejseholdet_EP5-(DK2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 9.01 MiB
Time: 24s 560ms
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 2 873 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/3txg84ln*



 

 

 



Title: Charlotte_Fich_-_Rejseholdet_EP5-(DK2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.52 MiB
Time: 21s 840ms
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 2 683 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/0ajx2jdf*



 

 

 



Title: Charlotte_Fich_-_Rejseholdet_EP16-(DK2001)-RUFFAH.avi - 48.2 MiB
Time: 2mn 8s
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 2 942 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/rw1b8ci4*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Sophie_Louise_Lauring_-_Rejseholdet_EP19-(DK2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 10s
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 2 834 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/fp3zfqje*



 



Title: Susanne_Storm_-_Rejseholdet_EP22-(DK2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 10s
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 2 545 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/51ibafiv*



 

 

 



Title: Unknown_-_Rejseholdet_EP20-(DK2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 8.08 MiB
Time: 25s 240ms
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 2 481 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*http://ul.to/8u56ds9u*


That's all for this time. :hat
See you in part #4 :sauf1:​


----------



## simsonfan (26 Mai 2013)

Hui, na da hast du dir ja wieder richtig Mühe gegeben ... vielen Dank für die vielen heißen vid's :thumbup:


----------



## _sparrow_ (26 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die klasse Sammlung!


----------



## onkeltommy (27 Mai 2013)

Echt Weltklasse. Danke!!!


----------



## Peugeot08 (27 Mai 2013)

vielen vielen dank


----------



## mcblaren (28 Mai 2013)

very very nice thanks for all


----------



## maximu (2 Juni 2013)

Danke für den tollen Beitrag


----------



## kauffuak (9 Juni 2013)

Klasse, danke für die Mühen!


----------



## cabernet (18 Juli 2013)

Danke für die Mühe. Supper....................


----------



## klauspeter (23 Juli 2013)

Alter Schwede ist die Collage gut


----------



## FrankDrebin82 (25 Nov. 2013)

:thx: für die klasse Sammlung!!!


----------



## Ruffah (31 Jan. 2014)

LINKFIXES!



*Margrét Vilhjálmsdóttir @ Fálkar (IS 2002)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Margret_Vilhjalmsdottir_-_Falkar-(IS2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.5 MiB
Time: 49s 360ms
Res.: 608 x 336 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 641 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*MV-F.rar (10,41 MB) - uploaded.net*








*Marie De Geer @ Ådalen 31 (SWE 1969)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Marie_De_Geer_-_Adalen_31-(SWE1969)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.1 MiB
Time: 3mn 7s
Res.: 432 x 248 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 855 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 80.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*MDG-A.rar (21,01 MB) - uploaded.net*











*Pernille Kløvedal @ Ang.Lone (DK 1970)*



 

 

 

 



Title: Pernille_Kloevedal_-_Ang.Lone-(DK1970)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 45.0 MiB
Time: 2mn 52s
Res.: 688 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.593
Video: XviD - 1 988 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*PK-AL.rar (44,81 MB) - uploaded.net*










*Stine Bierlich @ Ofelia Kommer Til Byen (DK 1985)*




 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Stine_Bierlich_-_Ofelia_kommer_til_byen-(DK1985)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 42.3 MiB
Time: 2mn 56s
Res.: 672 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 815 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*SB-OKTB.rar (42,06 MB) - uploaded.net*







*Tina Hedström @ Klänningen (SWE 1964)*



 

 

 




Title: Tina_Hedstrom_-_Klanningen-(SWE1964)-RUFFAH.avi - 52.2 MiB
Time: 3mn 27s
Res.: 640 x 464 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.379
Video: XviD - 1 974 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*TH-K.rar (52,04 MB) - uploaded.net*











*Tove Appelqvist @ Under Ytan (SWE 1997)*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Tove_Appelqvist_-_Under_Ytan-(SWE1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 164 MiB
Time: 7mn 23s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 897 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*SB-OKTB.rar (42,06 MB) - uploaded.net*












*Marika Lagercrantz & Lotte Andersen @ I Wonder Who's Kissing You Now (DK 1998)*




 

 

 

 

 




Title: Marika_Lagercrantz_-_I_Wonder_Whos_Kissing_You_Now-(DK1998)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 72.1 MiB
Time: 4mn 37s
Res.: 688 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.870
Video: XviD - 1 979 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*ML-IWWKYN.rar (71,68 MB) - uploaded.net*









 

 

 



Title: Lotte_Andersen_-_I_Wonder_Whos_Kissing_You_Now-(DK1998)-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 26.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 41s
Res.: 688 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.870
Video: XviD - 1 971 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*LA-IWWKYK.rar (26,07 MB) - uploaded.net*









*Ingibjörg Reynisdóttir @ Svartir Englar EP1 (IS 2008)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Ingibjorg_Reynisdottir_-_Svartir_englar-EP1-(IS2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.8 MiB
Time: 1mn 17s
Res.: 576 x 320 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 238 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*IR-SE.rar (12,66 MB) - uploaded.net*













*
Mathilda Von Essen @ Bitchkram (SWE 2012) [720p]*



 

 

 



Title: Mathilda_Von_Essen_-_Bitchkram-720p-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.8 MiB
Time: 49s 484ms
Res.: 1280 x 544 - 23.947 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 3 888 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*MVE-B.rar (23,60 MB) - uploaded.net*












*Anita Ekström & Evabritt Strandberg @ En handfull kärlek (SWE 1974)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Anita_Ekstrom_-_En_Handfull_karlek-(SWE1974)-RUFFAH.avi - 77.2 MiB
Time: 4mn 13s
Res.: 720 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 2 349 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*AE-EHK.rar (76,99 MB) - uploaded.net*













 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Evabritt_Strandberg_-_En_Handfull_karlek-(SWE1974)-RUFFAH.avi - 88.6 MiB
Time: 4mn 43s
Res.: 720 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 2 419 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*ES-EHK.rar (88,23 MB) - uploaded.net*













*Marie Richardson @ Telegrafisten (DK/NO 1993)*



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Marie_Richardson_-_Telegrafisten-(DKNO1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 45s
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 1 724 Kbps
Audio:  MP3 - 256 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*MR-T.rar (24,80 MB) - uploaded.net*













*Anki Liden @ Jag Är Med Barn (SWE 1979)*



 

 

 

 

 




Title: Anki_Liden_-_Jag_Ar_Med_Barn-(SWE1979)-RUFFAH.avi - 29.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 55s
Res.: 616 x 392 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.571
Video: XviD - 1 970 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*AL-JAMB.rar (28,92 MB) - uploaded.net*​


----------



## 4712 (13 Feb. 2014)

tolle sammlung ... THX!


----------



## hade1208 (14 Feb. 2014)

Danke für die Fleißarbeit.


----------



## RondellB. (1 Apr. 2015)

Was für ein toller Megapost. Ich verneige und bedanke mich


----------

